# Male or Female



## Cats101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, i'm going to get a golden and i'm going to compete in obedience and possibly Agility would a male or a female be better at competitions? thanks


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Both males and females have been very successful in obedience and agility. I'd suggest looking for a breeder whose dogs have proven to be successful in these activities and then discussing with them the best dog for you. The temperament and structure of the the individual dog are more important than the sex. If you're thinking of a female you have to remember that their heat cycles will impact training and competition. Even if you're planning to spay, the current recommendation seems to be to leave girls intact through at least one heat cycle.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got my boys for just that thing..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well this is very much ha personal preference issue. I have always had girls, even before I got into performance. I like that most have a bit of an independence to them. They have been easy to train and very eager workers. My girlfriend has had boys. She likes they are more connected to you (mama's boys), silly and goofy. They are good dogs, but this silly part makes me nuts. 

I honestly don't think sex really matters, you want a dog with a family history of biddability, and work ethic. I'm really spoiled. Gabby's work ethic is like nothing I have ever seen, I doubt my next one will be so high, and I hope I don't fault the dog for that. You can bet that is going to be high on my search list after health.


----------

